# Grand prix manager 2



## Mick78 (May 10, 2003)

Hello there i recently purchased Grand Prix Manager 2 and it installs no problem,however when i go to start the game i receive a message saying that it cant run 16 bit windows programs and it cannot load 16 bit windows subsystems because it is a win32 dll.Any help would be greatfully appreciated here's what i'm running

Windows xp home edition,AMD Athlon xp 1700+ 1467 mhz and 256 mb of RAM i am also using s3prosavage drivers+utilities.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

That appears to be an old game designed for win95/98.
You could try running it in compatiblity mode

To institute Microsoft Windows XP go to Start, Program Files, Accessories, and select Program Compatibility Wizard. Click on Next and Select "Choose a program from a list." Locate the program application (.exe file) and click on Next. Select Windows 98/Me and hit Next. Hit Next again and then one more time to test the Compatibility of the program.

oops, not gonna work, it's a dos based title, I think your out of luck

http://www.ina-support.com/faq/grandprix2_pc.asp


----------



## Mick78 (May 10, 2003)

I've tried the compatibility setting but i still can't get any joy


----------



## ItaloDancer (May 13, 2003)

I'm running under XP too and GPM2 works for me fine. You need the patch v1.02 (or better) to be able to run GPM2. Besides, you should select the "Run in 256 colors" and "Run in 640 x 480 screen resolution" options. Succes!

Regards,

ItaloDancer


----------



## ItaloDancer (May 13, 2003)

now you tell me how to finish just one ****ing race!!!


----------

